# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Pyetje rreth Futbollit,Basketball,Handball,Voleyball ?

## CuLi-GoaL

Kush mund te me ndimoj rreth ketyre sporteve qe i ceka me lart.
Me Nevoitet te di dimesionet e fushes , sa lojtar luajne rreth portave,koshti ne basket etj.
Te gjitha rreth ketyre sporteve . 

Futbollit,Basketball,Handball,Voleyball

Ose me jepni nje web-faqe ku mund ti gjej keto !

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Futboll luhet ne fushe te madhe 11-11 ose ne kalceto te madhe 6-6 ose 5-5 luhet ose ne parket ose ne fushe me bar.Kurse basketball luhet 5-5 permasat nuk ia kam idene..

----------


## CuLi-GoaL

> Futboll luhet ne fushe te madhe 11-11 ose ne kalceto te madhe 6-6 ose 5-5 luhet ose ne parket ose ne fushe me bar.Kurse basketball luhet 5-5 permasat nuk ia kam idene..


Flm por asgje nuk me ke ndimu.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Une te thash aq sa dija.Per me teper mund te dine antaret e tjere.

----------


## CuLi-GoaL

> Une te thash aq sa dija.Per me teper mund te dine antaret e tjere.


E vlersoj ate qe me tregove ti por sme hyri ne pun fare.

----------


## RinorZ

*Futbolli:*

Fusha e futboolit, me permasa te medha: 120m x 90m
Fusha e futbollit, me permasa minimale: 90m x 45m
Fusha e futbollit, qe cdo here merret si mesatare: 105m x 70m


*Basketbolli:*

Fusha e basketbollit, me permasa te medha: 28m x 18m
Fusha e basketbollit, me permasa minimale: 24m x 13m
Fusha e basketbollit, qe cdo here merret si mesatare: 26m x 14m

Lartesia e koshit: 285cm(fundi i zderrases) + 40cm(rrjeta e koshit) = 325 cm (aty ku mbaron me unazen prej hekuri)
Diametri i unazes se koshit: 45cm
Diametri i unazes se koshit, i larguar nga derrasa: 15cm
Dimensionet e derrases se koshit: 120cm x


*Hendbolli:*

Fusha e hendbollit, me permasa te medha: 110m x 65m
Fusha e hendbollit, me permasa minimale: 90m x 55m

Dimensionet e golit: 3m x 2m
Dimensionet e harkut te pare: r=6m
Dimensionet e harkut te dyte: r=9m


*Volejbolli:*

Fusha e volejbollit, qe cdo here merret si mesatare: 18m x 9m

Dimensionet e nen-fushave: nga 3m te larguara nga mesi i fushes

Lartesia e rrjetes: 2m


Shpresoje qe keto te dhena, sado pak te te kene ndihmuar...

KLM


Me Rrespekt Rinori (student i fakultetit te Arkitetktures)

----------


## CuLi-GoaL

> *Futbolli:*
> 
> Fusha e futboolit, me permasa te medha: 120m x 90m
> Fusha e futbollit, me permasa minimale: 90m x 45m
> Fusha e futbollit, qe cdo here merret si mesatare: 105m x 70m
> 
> 
> *Basketbolli:*
> 
> ...


Faleminderi shum rinor se shum me ke ndimuar

----------


## CuLi-GoaL

> *Futbolli:*
> 
> Fusha e futboolit, me permasa te medha: 120m x 90m
> Fusha e futbollit, me permasa minimale: 90m x 45m
> Fusha e futbollit, qe cdo here merret si mesatare: 105m x 70m
> 
> 
> *Hendbolli:*
> 
> ...



Per Handball edhe Football me ke treguar pak qe ka mundsi dikush me e plotsu

----------


## RinorZ

Pershendetje Gjakova...

Po e plotesoje edhe dicka...


*Futbolli:*

Fusha e futboolit, me permasa te medha: 120m x 90m
Fusha e futbollit, me permasa minimale: 90m x 45m
Fusha e futbollit, qe cdo here merret si mesatare: 105m x 70m
Fusha e futbollit te vogel, per objekte shkollore: 70m x 50m

Dimensionet e golit: 7.32m x 2.44m
Largesia e gjuatjes se penalltise: 11m
Dimensionet e katrorit te pare(gjashtembeshjeteshes): 40.5m x 16.5m
Dimensionet e katrorit te dyte(peseshes): 18m x 5.5m
Dimensioni i harkute te katrorit te pare(gjashtembeshjeteshes): r=9.15m nga pika e penalltise
Dimensioni i rrethit ne mes te fushes: r=9.15m
Dimensioni i gjuatjes nga kendi: r=1m

*Keto ishin te dhenat plotesuese, sa i perket Fushes se futbollit, me permasa te medha: 120m x 90m*


Hendbolli:

Fusha e hendbollit, me permasa te medha: 110m x 65m
Fusha e hendbollit, me permasa minimale: 90m x 55m

Dimensionet e golit: 3m x 2m
Dimensionet e harkut te pare: r=6m
Dimensionet e harkut te dyte: r=9m

Sa i perket fushes se hendbollit, nuk di qe ka te dhena te tjera...

KLM

----------


## shoferi

per basketboll nese ke nevoi  edhe naj gje tjeter  mu drejto pa problem sepse edhe vet kam luajtur dhe  kam ushtruar detyren e trajnerit per 5vite

----------

